# Cost of running vivs ?



## Mooks (Jan 5, 2009)

Hiya everyone - Do vivs cost alot to run ? ended up with a large bill but we only have 3 snakes in vivs...
Looks like we have to sell our reps...my wifes annsarocker and our adverts in the classifieds.....gutted...

So has anyone have the same problem ?

Thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the cost of running them depends on what you've got running, heat mats will be a lot cheaper than ceramics etc


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the question's been asked a few times.

From a previous thread...

a 100watt heat lamp on for 12 hours a day should cost about a fiver a month.

100watt = .1 kilowatt
12 hours a day * 31 days a month = 372 hours 
.1 kilowatt * 372 hours = 37.2 kilowatt.
Average price per kilowatt is 13.5p (for arguments sake). 37.2 * 13.5 = 502.2p or £5.02 a month.

So if take the wattage of each heat device and use the about to calculate it all.


convert watts to kilowatts
find out how many hours a month it'll be on
multiply KM * hours
multiply the kilowatt by the cost per unit of electricity that you're paying.



or if you stick up the wattage of whatever it is you're using i'll work it out roughly for you.


----------



## Mooks (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks mate....we have a 4ft viv x 3ft with 100w....and the other two are 60w and on thermastats...with 2 heat mats...on average 16 hours a day....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

100watt + 60watt + 60watt = 220 watt. You didn't mention the wattage of the heat mat so add an extra 30watts for arguments sake.

250w = .250 kw
16 hours a day * 31days = 496hours a month
.25kw * 496 hours = 124kw used a month.
124kw * 13.5 (rough price per unit for electricity) = 1674 / £16.74


Seeing as they're on thermostats they won't be running at full power so that should be the *maximum* it'll cost you per month.

Check your meter reading compared to the bill to make sure they've got it right. They may have estimate or even estimated a previous bill and this includes money owed.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

As Meko has said make sure they have got it right, if the reptiles are relatively new, they estimated bills can be a pain, they will estimate it on what you used last quarter, meaning by the time they take an actual reading of the meter you will have to pay for the extra last quarter, the usual usage of the current quarter plus the extra for the current quarter.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i got my bill a month ago and it was about 24400 units. I checked it last week before paying and it was on 24080 units, so that was well out from their estimations with an additional months usage on it. 
If you get a meter reading you can go online and change it and they'll update your bill (online)


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

All I know is that it's costing me a fortune. I've gone from paying about £40 a month (dd) before reps to now paying £130 a month and just got a bill in for an additional £200 :shock:...painful.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what've you got for that much of an increase?


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Meko said:


> what've you got for that much of an increase?



Who me? I've got 8 diurnal vivs with 100 watt bulbs, stats, uvb bulbs and starters. Plus 5 mats and stats and 1 ceramic....I think that's everything:hmm:


----------



## Mooks (Jan 5, 2009)

Hiya everyone - Well we had to get rid of two snakes and two vivs to cut down the expense and its worked out better for us..
But we have kept our Albino caliking < Lily > whos 34in now growing fast..
And our American black kingsnake < Elvira > whos not far off the same size..
Rocky our 50/50 was sold plus our rat snake blondie...

Cheers for the advice guys !!!


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

vivs use alot less electricity than teenage step-daughters.:whistling2:


----------

